# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software) تفليش :  motorola droid x CDMA

## zmetal

plz help
j'ai un motorola droid x CDMA (verizon USA) .pas de carte sim
est ce qu'il va marcher ici au maroc et comment? merci

----------

